# Removing 02 MKIV GTI headliner - c pillars - antenna base change



## TurboPilot2 (Apr 4, 2007)

Hello all,
I'm currently trying to change out my antenna base on my 02 GTI and I got as far as the c-pillars, popping out all the clips except the upper furthest most forward (toward the front of the car) clip, which unlike the others that just pop out, seems to have a metal fitting to it. It is hard to see and I don't want to damage anything. The headliner doesn't come down quite far enough without these c pillars removed.
I checked the other forms (http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=600468) but it doesn't address this. 
Thanks 
Charles


----------



## trbdrckt18 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Removing 02 MKIV GTI headliner - c pillars - antenna base change (TurboPilot2)*

just took mine out on sunday it was a pain in the A S S i used a long screw driver(flathead) to help slide it toward the front of the car thats how i got mine out. . .that is the hardest part thankfully i didnt break nething


----------



## pstricker (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Removing 02 MKIV GTI headliner - c pillars - antenna base change (trbdrckt18)*

Hello,
I can remove the antenna nut and post, but how do you access the wire connection. It seems as though it is tucked up underneath a netal plate and I am afraid to pull it out and destroy it. It is very tight up there. I do not want to remove too much of the headliner.
Thanks....Peter [email protected]


----------



## pstricker (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Removing 02 MKIV GTI headliner - c pillars - antenna base change (TurboPilot2)*

Hello,
How did you ever get to the antenna wire? It is tucked up very tightly and I cannot seem to get to it. It seems to be blocked by a long metal plate.
Let me know asap. Thanks.....Peter
[email protected]


----------

